# Starter Handtool Kit Giveaway..



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

As I re-organize and clean up my shop in preparation of my tool cabinet build I have been taking inventory of the tools I want to house in said cabinet. While doing so I have discovered that of the "left outs" I have a decent little "starter set" of hand tools that will be homeless afterwards.

These are ones I picked up either on a whim or as a first purchase when I started down the slippery slope of handtool work. Most still need some restoration but some are ready to work as they sit.

So here is the deal… During my stay here on LJ's I have been the recipient of some VERY generous members generosity. Much more than I probably deserve honestly. SO I have decided to give these away to someone who needs them for half the cost of shipping (split 50/50 between you and myself).

The "kit" includes all that you see here:

1 Craftsman "Frankenplane" no 7 sized jointer fully restored
1 Stanley Type 19 no 5 Jack Plane
1 Stanley Defiance no 4
1 Stanley SB4 which would make a great scrub plane if you sharpen a good camber on the blade
1 Bucks Brothers Block Plane (same size as a Stanley 110) 
2 Braces
1 Harbor Freight Mortise Gauge
1 Set (1/4", 1/2", 3/4", 1") Irwin Marples Chisels (a couple of them need a new bevel ground)
1 later model Disston crosscut saw in need of restoration and sharpening
and
1 Unknown toolbox saw that just needs a bit of sharpening
































































So what is the catch? It's pretty easy… Just let me know why you need them. Either as a reply here or via PM if you don't want to share with the group. A member will be picked on the 20th of September (Friday).

Again this is simply my way of paying forward all that I have received here. Thanks for reading


----------



## Nygiants77 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey Eric, sending a pm.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

PM Received


----------



## hobby1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Quote:
During my stay here on LJ's I have been the recipient of some VERY generous members generosity. 
....SO I have decided to give these away to someone who needs them…....
UnQuote:

Sir, God Bless you for your generosity as well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Atta boy Eric.


----------



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

Eric, you are one great person, God bless you.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Eric, you've shown what a class act you really are. Well done my friend.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

You're a class act Eric. Not a bad woodworker either.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Well done sir! I am sure the recipient will use them proudly.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

What all those guys said and then some. Some true LJ spirit being shown.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

That's awesome Eric! Very good.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Glad to see they're still people in this world willing to do acts of kindness for strangers.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice of you Eric. Someone will treasure these.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Your awesome! This is a very gracious gesture.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

That is awesome and a great way to get someone started.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

When I saw this thread it made me feel so good and confirmed my initial impression that you are a person of good character which nowadays is becoming in many ways less important…

In todays world when people troll or flame online just because they can its even less likely…

I'm a member of a couple of other forums and LJ is by far the best…

I'm laughing right now…lol…I don't see the augers for the lonely braces…

A great start for someone new.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Ditto.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

A+ ^

Not too long ago someone, I think in the "hand tools" section was collecting tools for a young man just starting out. It was a good story.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks guys. I would just hate to see these sitting around un used if someone else has a use for them.

69BBNova.. LOL.. yeah whoever gets these will have to source up some bits for the braces. The ones I have are keepers but auger bits are a dime a dozen on eBay really.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Who says there are no more nice guys? Good on you Eric!


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Eric yer the man! Btw how well does that mortice gauge work? I almost grabbed the same the other day while in HF getting some casters for an upcoming project.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

The gauge works fine. I just never got used to the pins and I have a new one planned as a build.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

This is a good thing to see, I hope they help somebody make something.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Here is a link to a previous post. Someone looking for tools for a broke woodworker.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/52880

BJ


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice, indeed. Kudos to you, and congrats to the future recipient!


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

Very cool of you Eric… Will make someone very happy! Look forward to seeing the new cabinet…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

This is extremely generous and I hope the recipient makes good use of them.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I sure could use the jack plane for leveling my 50 or so natural edge lumber seasoning in the shed.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Bravo to you, Eric! You are a jolly good fellow indeed!


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

FYI's:

-I have that mortise guage, and after re-shaping the pin to be flat on one side and be sharper, it works well…the mortise side (double pins) is more difficult to use, but it would be ok in a pinch. 
-The blue-handled brace looks like mine, a Stanley Handyman version, but don't let that scare you, It works great. (and you can find augers at antique stores for cheap…if you sharpen them).


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

That is a nice set of tools Eric. Very generous of you. Someone will be very proud to own them. God bless you sir.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Too cool AF.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

I was going to pm you but I don't have the necessary posts to do so…I think what you are doing is so amazing. People like you are what we need in this world where the motto seems to be "I got mine, Jack, now move on". I would love to have the tools but I'm just too embarrassed to say why in a public forum…anyways, good for you in trying to make this a better world by making someone happy.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow, this is going to be tough to choose. I have a few names and all of them are good in their own right. I might end up just drawing from a hat. I'll notify the member drawn tomorrow night ;-)


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Way to go Eric. I have a Craftsman 78 Rabet plane and some random size brace bits I will through in as well. Just let me know who you decide on.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, it wasn't an easy decision at all to make but after reading through the messages I received I found one that stood out and I know these will be going to a good home.

The tools will be going to alohafromberkeley. While he is a new member, so was I when I got my first tool from a member here and I know these will be appreciated at their new home.

Maur - I will send you the info so you can toss in your contributions as well  Very cool of you to do that!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Lumber Jocks is good for the soul.

Well done gentlemen.

Congratulations alohafromberkeley and a belated welcome to LJ's.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Maur, let me know what your gaps are on the bits and I may be able to fill them. I also won an Ebay auction on 2 Stanley # 49 depth stops so I can throw one of those in as well. Folks here have been generous with me so I would be pleased to help out. Eric kudo's for doing this!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations alohafromberkley! Learning to sharpen assorted tools is in your future and then the magic happens. I'll second that "Well done gentlemen."


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow! I'm just floored. It's hard to even put into words, but I'll try. Thank you, Eric, for the incredible largesse. I've never had anything like this happen to me. Your generosity breathes new life in this old guys soul. I was just getting the feeling that woodworking was out of my league financially. For years I have nibbled around the edges- buying what I could afford, reading blogs (including Lumberjocks forums), and just doing research on tools and wood. I originally wanted to do marquetry and inlay-as it involved only minimal amounts of materials.As an example,I would buy an Iwasaki file one month and the next I would get a mixed box of veneer cutoffs. I talked to a couple of the guys at the Woodline/Japan Woodworker store and their reaction was "Good luck, but you know marquetry is the hardest woodworking discipline to master", I decided maybe small boxes, letter openers, etc. were the way to go! But, gosh, that still involved more tools than I had or could afford. You can do things without all the right tools but it can take more time and energy- Think gardening using only a hand trowel. Still haven't given up on the marquetry!!! I volunteer at a food pantry and always wanted to make things to auction off as a benefit for them. These tools will make it easier to do so.(BTW, I've never owned a Stanley or a rabet plane!) 
And a heartfelt thank you to Mauricio & theoldfart for the extras that they are throwing in! It's absolutely wonderful to give a stranger such wonderful tools.(Love that handle, theoldfart!) Also thank you, Waho6o9, CFrye, and all the others who sent their congrats, it's much appreciated! 
Mahalo nui loa (look it up!) to the Lumberjocks community, an amazing resource all around! I've been a lurker for a while…hard to ask specific questions when I don't have a specific project…maybe down the road I'll need info on a specific build. And again a huge Thank You to Airframer/Eric for your thoughtfulness…I'll just have to pay this one forward-sorry if this is too wordy, but I had alot of words in my head…..Wes (aka alohafromberkeley)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Good luck with the new found tools. I hope the woodworking takes off. If you can keep up with Eric, you're off to a great start.


----------

